# pic of deer target



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

target is one on left lol 15yrds from my back porch
twister


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, you gotta size them up some how.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks tender, I know which one I would shoot.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

The one on the right looks tasty! I can hear those backstraps sizzlin' on the grill from here!


----------

